# Next round of HDs -- how soon?



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

Okay, I've had the impression that channels would be introduced throughout the month of October as opposed to all at a one-fell-swoop at the end of the month. And if that's the case, what do you think will be next (most likely this week unless I miss my guess)?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

I think a few more channels this week is certainly possible. The only date that is really important right now is when SciFi HD comes online though


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Lets hope they light up the RSNs too. Hockey and NBA season beginning soon. Hockey this week in fact.


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> I think a few more channels this week is certainly possible. The only date that is really important right now is when SciFi HD comes online though


Yep, Scifi, USA, FX and then FSSW in HD and I'll be very happy for awhile.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Lets hope they light up the RSNs too. Hockey and NBA season beginning soon. Hockey this week in fact.


As long as that get's us League Pass games in HD.


----------



## pardon (Jul 11, 2007)

This might mean something or nothing at all but is good to share... My standalone TIVO just updated the guide and added the following channels

255 MGMHD
332 MTV (same programming as MTV on 331
332 MTVHD (looks like MHD programming)
514 MAXHDP
629 CSNDCHD

Good news for this week? who knows


----------



## PeeWee10 (Dec 13, 2006)

I want my NGC HD ...


----------



## vollmey (Mar 23, 2007)

PeeWee10 said:


> I want my NGC HD ...


That's right NGC HD, forgot that one.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

pardon said:


> This might mean something or nothing at all but is good to share... My standalone TIVO just updated the guide and added the following channels
> 
> 255 MGMHD
> 332 MTV (same programming as MTV on 331
> ...


If DirecTV goes with 70 by the end of the month and 100 by the end of the year, we should get, weekly, from 4 to 6 channels a week. These 5 appear to be ready to go...


----------



## JerryElbow (Jun 14, 2007)

SciFi, NGC, USA, FX, Bravo and MGM-HD, in that order. After that, work on getting Comedy Central and maybe BBC-America and I will almost never have to watch SD again. I'm curious about Cartoon Network. Other than animated movies, what animation is in HD (and by that, I'm including 16:9 aspect ratio)? Any ideas if the upcoming new movies/episodes of Futurama are being produced in HD?

Just as important though, fix the video/audio synch issues so many of us are having with HD channels (I just got DirecTV with two HR20s a week ago and have watched HD almost exclusively so I don't know if it's a hardware issue, and HD issue or an issue with all DirecTV programming).


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

I have a charge for Cinemax HD on my account dated the 28th, may mean something?


----------



## lobofanina (Apr 14, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> I think a few more channels this week is certainly possible. The only date that is really important right now is when SciFi HD comes online though


I'm hoping for Sci-Fi by Tuesday so I can catch "Eureka" in HD.


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

DirecTV took down the 70 by October on their website btw.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Baldmaga said:


> DirecTV took down the 70 by October on their website btw.


I still see it saying 70 by October. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-CustFilm-100HD
Look at the second paragraph under the picture.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Baldmaga said:


> DirecTV took down the 70 by October on their website btw.


What page are you looking at? I just checked and it still says 70 by the end of October:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=3280008


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

betterdan said:


> I still see it saying 70 by October. http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360042&CMP=ILC-Q407-CustFilm-100HD
> Look at the second paragraph under the picture.


ahh, I was only looking at the image, which used to say 70 by Oct. Hey, that's great news then~!


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Still says it here as well. Actually says OVER 70...


> The first of DIRECTV's new HD channels have arrived: We've just added 21 new HD channels to our lineup. And there's plenty more to come. In October, you'll have over 70 of your favorite channels in HD - and up to 100 by the end of the year.


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4360044


----------



## TermiNader (Jul 10, 2007)

Some of the planned RSNs should start this Wednesday.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

TermiNader said:


> Some of the planned RSNs should start this Wednesday.


Just RSNs? That's disappointing. We're still missing real national HD channels that already exist, so how about working on those first?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Lets hope they light up the RSNs too. Hockey and NBA season beginning soon. Hockey this week in fact.


And Pac-10 football.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

TermiNader said:


> Some of the planned RSNs should start this Wednesday.


About freakin' time!! We've already missed about 3 weeks of college football in HD. :nono2:


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Just RSNs? That's disappointing. We're still missing real national HD channels that already exist, so how about working on those first?


The RSNs are already uplinked to D* satellites and would probably be some of the simplest for them to add to the national beams. There are probably technical reasons of which we are unaware for many of the decisions D* makes.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Hopefully MHD by 10/8.


----------



## mmdkyoung123 (Aug 31, 2007)

paulman182 said:


> The RSNs are already up-linked to D* satellites and would probably be some of the simplest for them to add to the national beams. There are probably technical reasons of which we are unaware for many of the decisions D* makes.


This is the conversation behind D*'s technical reasoning.

"Good morning Mrs. Young. We were calling to see which channels your husband would most like to see launched in HD this week. You say that he really would like to see USA.... and FX.... and He really doesn't watch Cinemax.... or food network...... and if he doesn't get the RSN's in HD for the red wings game's he might finally jump off that cliff huh...... OK Mr's Young. Thanks for the info. We will continue our agreement of driving your husband slowly insane until he jumps off of the cliff and splitting the insurance money. Have a good day Mr's Young. I Will talk to you next week... We are hoping to be able to put the oxygen channel in HD for you by then..... We think that might just do it for you........"

I know this is whats going on... My psychiatrist says he doesn't think so but I know better.... He's trying to poison me with pills he calls "Medicine" He can't be trusted............:uglyhamme


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Maybe around 12 more HD channels Wednesday!!!


----------



## wurlwynd (Jan 20, 2007)

PoitNarf said:


> I think a few more channels this week is certainly possible. The only date that is really important right now is when SciFi HD comes online though


Man!

You got that right...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

byrdpack said:


> Maybe around 12 more HD channels Wednesday!!!


Do you have any inside information on this?


----------



## axl (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah if you've got some good information on this share it!


----------



## dkraft (Aug 31, 2007)

Could mean nothing but I just saw an ad on the fox news site saying Fox Business Launching October 15. It does NOT say anything about Directv. Fox Business is one of the new HD channels from directv's list.


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

D* has a history of rolling out new channels to coincide with sporting events. My guess is the next few weeks will be laden with HD RSNs to tout their NBA & NHL coverage.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

BMoreRavens said:


> Do you have any inside information on this?


Swanni thinks that MHD and National Geographic HD might get added this week:

DIRECTV: More HD Channels This Week?


----------



## katzeye (May 1, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> Swanni thinks that MHD and National Geographic HD might get added this week:
> 
> DIRECTV: More HD Channels This Week?


How accurate was Zap2it's early channel listings to last week's roll out?


----------



## rrrick8 (Mar 20, 2007)

mcbeevee said:


> Swanni thinks that MHD and National Geographic HD might get added this week:
> 
> DIRECTV: More HD Channels This Week?


Add Food Network to that, imo.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

katzeye said:


> How accurate was Zap2it's early channel listings to last week's roll out?


Not great. When I checked prior to the rollout they only had listings for History HD and A&E HD.


----------



## gopokes (Sep 14, 2006)

In my local newspaper, "Tulsa World" DirecTV had a nice color insert and it had a display talking about the MTV Music awards in High Def on MHD on 10/8. I assume it will go live on or before the 8th.



mcbeevee said:


> Swanni thinks that MHD and National Geographic HD might get added this week:
> 
> DIRECTV: More HD Channels This Week?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

gopokes said:


> In my local newspaper, "Tulsa World" DirecTV had a nice color insert and it had a display talking about the MTV Music awards in High Def on MHD on 10/8. I assume it will go live on or before the 8th.


And if it goes live prior to 10/8, then that means this Wednesday (10/3) is the most likely date since D* likes to launch channels early in the morning (like, 6am) on Wednesdays.


----------



## byrdpack (Jan 17, 2007)

Looks like: MHD, NGHD, Food HD, HGTVHD MaxHD, OutdoorHd, some RSN's and a couple more.


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

Please SPEED please SPEED please SPEED.

I'd like at least *one* grand prix in widescreen before the end of the season. If SPEED comes in this week, I could get two.


----------



## M3 Pete (Jul 24, 2007)

DarkAudit said:


> Please SPEED please SPEED please SPEED.
> 
> I'd like at least *one* grand prix in widescreen before the end of the season. If SPEED comes in this week, I could get two.


Not sure you will get any F1 coverage this year

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6485688.html


----------



## DarkAudit (Sep 10, 2007)

M3 Pete said:


> Not sure you will get any F1 coverage this year
> 
> http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6485688.html


I saw that. I left a feedback note at SPEED's website asking which claim was the correct one. Chances of a reply not likely.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

DarkAudit said:


> Please SPEED please SPEED please SPEED.
> 
> I'd like at least *one* grand prix in widescreen before the end of the season. If SPEED comes in this week, I could get two.


I thought I saw something today about SPEED not being in HD yet and won't be for a couple of more months. I may be wrong on this.


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/3awraf
Looks like SISLink is providing a dedicated dual antenna HD truck for Eurpean races.
Next season should turn out to look fairly decent. I bet yesterday's race would have looked interesting in HD.

Here's a fairly old but informative article about what it takes to broadcast an F1 race. 
http://www.grandprix.com/ft/ft00074.html


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

So after all these great HD channels, are they going to raise the rate?


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

scottb8888 said:


> So after all these great HD channels, are they going to raise the rate?


HD Extra Pack $4.99 ("unique" HD channels)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1178760#post1178760


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

DarkAudit said:


> Please SPEED please SPEED please SPEED.
> 
> I'd like at least *one* grand prix in widescreen before the end of the season. If SPEED comes in this week, I could get two.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=102348


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

21hawk said:


> I have a charge for Cinemax HD on my account dated the 28th, may mean something?


Yes it does very soon Cinemax HD should be available along with other channels


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47 (Sep 2, 2007)

DCSholtis said:


> Lets hope they light up the RSNs too. Hockey and NBA season beginning soon. Hockey this week in fact.


i second that


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

REDSKINSFAN47 said:


> i second that


Thirded!


----------



## Tiebmbr (Mar 27, 2007)

MikeR said:


> HD Extra Pack $4.99 ("unique" HD channels)


...and the "Rally Fun-Pack" is an extra $10

BTW are we inferring here that existing subscribers to the "Sports Pack" will be seeing all the stations available as HD-RSNs offered as part of that pack across all markets?

Give me NESN, please.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> I think a few more channels this week is certainly possible. The only date that is really important right now is when SciFi HD comes online though


I agree. It will be awesome to see Stargate Atlantis and Battlestar Galactica in HD.

Is there an HD Channel Notification roll-out thread?


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

lobofanina said:


> I'm hoping for Sci-Fi by Tuesday so I can catch "Eureka" in HD.


+1 I did not plan on seeing this in HD, but that would be great.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

r1ga said:


> D* has a history of rolling out new channels to coincide with sporting events. My guess is the next few weeks will be laden with HD RSNs to tout their NBA & NHL coverage.


OK, now if we can just get those games on NHL Center Ice...!


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh Earl...

Last time I dilly dallied and missed my que to start singing the song "Tomorrow". 

Shall I get ready to sing Tomorrow tomorrow?


----------



## Wire Paladin (Sep 19, 2006)

lobofanina said:


> I'm hoping for Sci-Fi by Tuesday so I can catch "Eureka" in HD.


I'll go for that. Then throw in Stagate Atlantis on Friday and its a good way to end the week.


----------



## jazzyd971fm (Sep 1, 2007)

islesfan said:


> OK, now if we can just get those games on NHL Center Ice...!


Don't forget NBA League Pass 

I am becoming a HD sports junkie :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Wednesday 0600 EST, another batch...who wants to argue? <SmarmyGrin>


----------



## racermd (Dec 18, 2006)

DarkAudit said:


> Please SPEED please SPEED please SPEED.
> 
> I'd like at least *one* grand prix in widescreen before the end of the season. If SPEED comes in this week, I could get two.


You apparently missed the events that Fox handled earlier in the year - July, I think. If I recall correctly, they had a total of 4 and they were all in actual HD, too (not just pillar-boxed or up-sampled SD). I know the Canada and USA GPs were in HD via Fox.

But, yes, getting full-year F1 in HD on Speed would be suh-WEEEET!

Now if we can just get Alonso to stop being such a dirty, whiny pansy, I might actually be able to watch race coverage without throwing up just a little every time he's on the screen.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

PoitNarf said:


> I think a few more channels this week is certainly possible. The only date that is really important right now is when SciFi HD comes online though


+1 on SciFi 

Definitely a plus in my household.


----------



## al2 (Aug 27, 2007)

Only showing 1 channel (95) for Center Ice HD. :eek2:


----------



## farjo08 (Oct 17, 2006)

racermd said:


> You apparently missed the events that Fox handled earlier in the year - July, I think. If I recall correctly, they had a total of 4 and they were all in actual HD, too (not just pillar-boxed or up-sampled SD). I know the Canada and USA GPs were in HD via Fox.
> 
> But, yes, getting full-year F1 in HD on Speed would be suh-WEEEET!
> 
> Now if we can just get Alonso to stop being such a dirty, whiny pansy, I might actually be able to watch race coverage without throwing up just a little every time he's on the screen.


Perhaps your local FOX network stretched the image as none of the F1 games were broadcast in HD. In fact the only video feed they have (which is why the video on fox is identical to the Speed TV) are all in SD. Speed TV in HD will do nothing for F1 until they start recording / broadcasting the games in HD which for the US market they don't (actually I think it is the same feed worldwide - meaning nobody gets HD).

EDIT: The original (FOM) feed is recording in 16:9 so perhaps that's what you got rather than a standard 4:3 SD feed. I recorded all of the races on fox on both the SD and HD channel. Same feed on both and still no work on whether Bernie will cough up the bucks for full on HD. I believe they have "cinemas" in the UK that get a special HD feed of the race but asid from 16:9 (Europe) no broadcast of F1 races in HD. It's not any of the channels faults, just Bernie.

I do agree with your last comment though. Was always a McLaren fan and when Kimi was with Sauber I knew he would be a great driver and thought he would have a few WDC's by now. Now I can't stand Kimi for selling out and am a huge Hamilton fan. Unless something catastophic happens, McLaren will finally get w WDC and Hamilton will just continue to make history.


----------



## 21hawk (Nov 16, 2006)

F1 games?


----------



## rbrome (Aug 18, 2006)

skakusha said:


> ... Is there an HD Channel Notification roll-out thread?


+1
I like that idea.


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Paul A said:


> Oh Earl...
> 
> Last time I dilly dallied and missed my que to start singing the song "Tomorrow".
> 
> Shall I get ready to sing Tomorrow tomorrow?


Anthony Anderson just sang it. Does that count?


----------



## hengnv (Sep 23, 2007)

al2 said:


> Only showing 1 channel (95) for Center Ice HD. :eek2:


If you got that information from the sports guide, I think that might be old. On the sport guide channel, they still show Versus on channel 608, but its now on 603(604 HD)


----------



## bigtiii (Sep 5, 2007)

lobofanina said:


> I'm hoping for Sci-Fi by Tuesday so I can catch "Eureka" in HD.


You and me both! :hurah:


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Donnie Byrd said:


> +1 on SciFi
> 
> Definitely a plus in my household.


+2 on ScFi 

totaly agree it would be a plus here as well :joy:


----------



## Paul A (Jul 12, 2007)

Racer88 said:


> Anthony Anderson just sang it. Does that count?


You betcha. Wednesday it is!


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

farjo08 said:


> Perhaps your local FOX network stretched the image as none of the F1 games were broadcast in HD. In fact the only video feed they have (which is why the video on fox is identical to the Speed TV) are all in SD.


My FOX affiliate broadcast the USGP and the Canadian GP in upconverted 16:9 PAL 576i. Not quite HD, but much better than 4:3 480i. It was _most certainly_ not "stretched SD" I don't know why your affiliate didn't do so as well, as that feed came from the FOX network. I certainly hope that SPEEDHD will do at least as well. I see no reason why they wouldn't, as the PAL feed is readily available.


----------



## EaglePC (Apr 15, 2007)

You will catch "Eureka" in HD:.for Sci-Fi by Tuesday 10/2
how do I know : I know things


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I do. We're still in Daylight Savings Time so it should be 0600 EDT.



smiddy said:


> Wednesday 0600 EST, another batch...who wants to argue? <SmarmyGrin>


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

Racer88 said:


> Anthony Anderson just sang it. Does that count?


Well, the Showtime free preview this past weekend had a special where they interviewed the girls who played in _Annie_ some 20+ years ago. They sang "Tomorrow" a lot.

I think that was a sign.


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Another vote for SciFi channel HD! Would like the Outdoor channel, USA and FX, can't wait to watch the Shield in HD when it restarts.


----------



## FeelForce1 (Jul 19, 2005)

EaglePC said:


> You will catch "Eureka" in HD:.for Sci-Fi by Tuesday 10/2
> how do I know : I know things


I am at work, so I guess this has not happened as of yet. If it had, I bet there would be a lot of these.
:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: :hurah:   :grin:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

jwt0001 said:


> I do. We're still in Daylight Savings Time so it should be 0600 EDT.


Yeah, but you know what I meant, didn't you? 0600 Wednesday East Cost Time...<CheshireGrin>


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

As someone who grew up in Indiana, where we didn't observe DST until last year, I can say that I always HATED when people from other states would say EST when they means EDT. Indiana was technically on EST all year long, which in the summer was an hour behind EDT, and the same time as CDT. So the improper use of EST drove us crazy!


----------



## tuff bob (Mar 5, 2007)

cygnusloop said:


> My FOX affiliate broadcast the USGP and the Canadian GP in upconverted 16:9 PAL 576i.


ding ding ding! right answer. A lot of content in Europe is now 16:9 PAL 576i.


----------



## Hdhead (Jul 30, 2007)

jasonblair said:


> As someone who grew up in Indiana, where we didn't observe DST until last year, I can say that I always HATED when people from other states would say EST when they means EDT. Indiana was technically on EST all year long, which in the summer was an hour behind EDT, and the same time as CDT. So the improper use of EST drove us crazy!


Deal with it Hosier! !rolling


----------



## ccsoftball7 (Apr 2, 2003)

jasonblair said:


> As someone who grew up in Indiana, where we didn't observe DST until last year, I can say that I always HATED when people from other states would say EST when they means EDT. Indiana was technically on EST all year long, which in the summer was an hour behind EDT, and the same time as CDT. So the improper use of EST drove us crazy!


I agree with you as well (former Hoosier). How "uneducated" people seemed as they talked about EST, but didn't realize EST NEVER changes.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I called D* to report a local HD feed issue and asked about MSG HD and FSN NY HD. I was told that contract issues are still being worked out, but no definitely date.

I also asked about NHL Network and was told D* had no plans to carry it.


----------

